# Wax on silver cars ??



## OKona

Hey everyone ! I have been looking around for a while now but don't see many silver cars with an amazing
Shine off them and the waxs I've used havnt made much difference after a
Clay and polish by hand ! To cut a long story short prove to me that a wax can make silver nice ! *Post all silver cars wearing a nice coat of wax*
Sorry if this has already been done
Else where and if so link me up ! Was going to start off with a pic of skull candy on mine but photo bucket is acting the
Maggot


----------



## Bratwurst

Can't post a picture, but Chemical Guys V7 is tremendous on silver. Better than my waxes and soooo easy and nice to use.


----------



## -Kev-

sealants tend to work better on light or 'cold' colours..


----------



## gargreen7

My old Fiesta ZS


----------



## -Kev-

^^^^ nice festa


----------



## kempe

Just did my bosses car today its a silver slk 230, didnt look to bad after i had done.










What do you think?


----------



## -Kev-

kempe said:


> Just did my bosses car today its a silver slk 230, didnt look to bad after i had done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think?


missed the tailpipe


----------



## OKona

Kempe
Gargreen7

whats on the cars ??


----------



## col8482

I have tried various waxes, but collinite 476 seems to do a decent job for both looks and durability.


----------



## gargreen7

OKona said:


> Kempe
> Gargreen7
> 
> whats on the cars ??


Sorry mate,

AG HD Wax on mine


----------



## OKona

I do agree with you col8482


----------



## OILRS

Dodo Juice, Supernatural


----------



## Jacktdi

Nattys paste wax:


















Megs 16:









Dodo bananaarmour:









autoglym HD wax:


----------



## Deeg

here's my 320d wearing Limeprime followed with 2 coats of Supernatural.


----------



## Avanti

Here are a couple of my long ago efforts


----------



## kempe

OKona said:


> Kempe
> Gargreen7
> 
> whats on the cars ??


megs show glaze then megs #16 mirror paste wax


----------



## OKona

OIL996 said:


> Dodo Juice, Supernatural


Might get my self a panel pot of supernatural 
So many mixed comments about it but


----------



## andy-mcq

my bmw wearing supernatural


----------



## buff not enuf

Zymol Atlantique:thumb:


----------



## kempe

-Kev- said:


> missed the tailpipe


That was a pain in the ass it took so long it hadnt been cleaned in over 8 months! had to get a wire brush on it just to make it a bit better


----------



## Prism Detailing

Swissvax Onyx on the Passat R36:









Swissvax Mirage on the BMW 330:









Swissvax Crystal Rock on the BMW 323i Touring:

















Dodo Juice Supernatural on the Subaru:









Dodo Juice Light Fantastic on the Golf GTI:









thats all i can find in silver and some of the pics really does not do the cars justice


----------



## bobssignum

:thumb::thumb:Buff not enough that porsche looks stunning


----------



## OILRS

OKona said:


> Might get my self a panel pot of supernatural
> So many mixed comments about it but


I did that mate and it lasted for awhile then got a big tub :thumb:


----------



## OKona

@ buff not enuf 
Expensive  any idea what carbon is like ? 
It or supernatural 
Or around that £50 mark


----------



## buff not enuf

OKona said:


> @ buff not enuf
> Expensive  any idea what carbon is like ?
> It or supernatural
> Or around that £50 mark


Any of the above will do spend your time polishing thats the secret.:thumb:


----------



## Ben_W

Cant post a pic as I'm on my phone but DJ SN is the daddy for me. Despite any mixed reviews you may hear, a common bit of feedback on it is how good it looks on silver. I guarentee you wont be disappointed.


----------



## Beau Technique

Several layers of dodo supernatural.










Collinte 915.










Dodo lime prime and autobright car care ab carnauba wax.










Zymol carbon.


----------



## Del-GTi

Megs Gold Class.


----------



## OKona

Would live glacier but on a very tight buget ATM and havnt heard much about Carbon
But I think having zymol wax has a expensive feel about it im not quite sure why


----------



## lew007

i've had great results on silver using AS Platinum with AG HD wax on top, also used EGP this weekend and was very pleased with the finish from it , again over AS Platinum.


----------



## angelw

Try Angelwax Ag,the only wax with metallic silver flake in it!


----------



## Beau Technique

OKona said:


> Would live glacier but on a very tight buget ATM and havnt heard much about Carbon
> But I think having zymol wax has a expensive feel about it im not quite sure why


Sealants are predominantly better as they give silvers a cold solid metal finish, almost galssy. Waxes tend to add a glow when applied after good /excellent prep. Its all down to what you want from the finish. I tend to like the warm glow of waxes and find that the likes of these new fangled sealants have no soul. You will see a good 3 months from zymol carbon if maintained well though you will see equally as good efforts from dodo juice rainforest rub. Supernatural gives anything it touches a very warm finish. Someone in the sales section has some up for grabs at around £50ish.


----------



## cotter

Deeg said:


> here's my 320d wearing Limeprime followed with 2 coats of Supernatural.


I can confirm that Deegs' motor looks even more stunning in the flesh :argie:

I tend to use sealants on my silver Mondeo, currently Gtechniq G2 but was impressed with Rainforest Rub when I tried it a while back, topped with Red Mist. On the phone, so no pics, sorry!


----------



## OKona

cotter said:


> I tend to use sealants on my silver Mondeo, currently Gtechniq G2 but was impressed with Rainforest Rub when I tried it a while back, topped with Red Mist. On the phone, so no pics, sorry!


Pics when and if you can would be great mate ! Would like to try rfr only dodo I have used is skull candy and it was very hard ! I do like the texture of colli and applying it is a dream conpaired
To skull candy


----------



## OKona

Skull candy
















Colli 476s








Colli beading on my roof after raining over nite 









All on iPhone camera so
Not the best


----------



## sanchez89

i used cg m-seal (sealant) on my silver ctr yesterday. and i have to say the car does seem 'brighter' than it does wearing colly 476s or nattys blue. not as reflective but you see the metallic flake more.

wax makes it look reflective and glassy, but doesn't really stand out and shine.


----------



## AlexTsinos

if i have to choose between the 2 above waxes, i choose skull candy (due to the 2nt pic)
nice focus!


----------



## woodymbr

R222 on my Corsa


----------



## OKona

AlexTsinos said:


> if i have to choose between the 2 above waxes, i choose skull candy (due to the 2nt pic)
> nice focus!


Cheers mate ! And Sanchez89 I have to agree with you ! Wax does look
Warmer and glassy and I really like that look I think
My 2nd pic above with skull candy shows that


----------



## sanchez89

OKona said:


> Cheers mate ! And Sanchez89 I have to agree with you ! Wax does look
> Warmer and glassy and I really like that look I think
> My 2nd pic above with skull candy shows that


i prefer the sealant look of the flake being bright.

but each to there own :thumb:


----------



## Guest

OKona said:


> Hey everyone ! I have been looking around for a while now but don't see many silver cars with an amazing
> Shine off them and the waxs I've used havnt made much difference after a
> Clay and polish by hand ! To cut a long story short prove to me that a wax can make silver nice ! *Post all silver cars wearing a nice coat of wax*
> Sorry if this has already been done
> Else where and if so link me up ! Was going to start off with a pic of skull candy on mine but photo bucket is acting the
> Maggot


Have a look at my E270 in the 'Garage'

Not that I am claiming it is anything special but given it is silver it does come up quite good, mind you not as good as my E240 did which was dark blue.

I used Megs 1,2 and 3 stage products being a rank amature


----------



## grayfox

The wettest&sharpest look (_what I prefer_) look I ever got from any wax on mine was with OCWv2, this example has a couple of coats of Opti-Seal underneath too.

The best glow (totally different look from the above) I ever got from a wax I one I still have was with Natty's. This was taken on very overcast and foggy day..


----------



## nick.s

My Vectra C with Jetseal 109, followed by a layer of Collinite 476s, topped with Dodo Juice Diamond White.








.


----------



## apmaman

My car with AG HD wax.


----------



## DNZ 21

Mine after a quick snow foam and rinse with 1 coat of 915 for over the winter


















In the summer and if I remember right had 1 coat of DODO Light Fantastic


----------



## OKona

Very nice pics there dnz 21 ! Light fantastic looks great !


----------



## OKona

Now I'm stuck between a panel pot of supernatural, a full pot of hard candy or rainforest rub, or vics concours ! May be better off with a few panel pota to see whether I want hard or soft dodo wax ! But the panel pots aren't the best for digging into lol


----------



## MilesBetter

Are you specifically looking for a wax?... as opposed to looking for a sealant.

Sealant wise its Jeffs Werkstatt for me. For a hybrid wax/sealant would be one of the colinites for me.


----------



## DNZ 21

OKona said:


> Very nice pics there dnz 21 ! Light fantastic looks great !


Cheers mate. I would only use Light Fantastic during the summer as it looked good but durability wasn't the best. Got some C2 to try once the weather gets better tho


----------



## The Cueball

OKona said:


> Hey everyone ! I have been looking around for a while now but don't see many silver cars with an amazing
> Shine off them


You haven't looked very hard:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=14505

It's been running for years!



:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

The Cueball said:


> You haven't looked very hard:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=14505
> 
> It's been running for years!
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> :thumb:


No one says what they used lol!


----------



## The Cueball

type[r]+ said:


> No one says what they used lol!


Since LSP is just the last bit, it doesn't really matter...IMO

Even on this thread, people are suggesting that it's just the wax that gives any difference...they really should be saying how they cleaned the car, polished etc etc...as this is where the look comes from...

It's been done to death in here...and always will I guess.... but to me, an LSP is just protection and doesn't 'add' anything to the car...

Thousands think different, hence why there are so many threads and soo much choice...

I know for a fact (as I have done a test on here) that with the same panel, polished and refined the same way, with 2 different waxes on it...no one could tell the difference between a lower end one (FK1000P) and a higher end one (dodo SN)... tells me *most* people see what they want to see.......

:thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

Oh, I totally agree with you, and in the other thread I said the best wax on silver is a full corrective polish! That's what sucks about silver, everything looks the same! 

On my dark metallic gray cars, it's easy to tell the difference between products.

Dodo SN and CG50/50 to me look the same, but I don't like them. I prefer the wet look of p21s concours, and vic's red. You can definately tell these add something to the finish!


----------



## The Cueball

type[r]+ said:


> Oh, I totally agree with you, and in the other thread I said the best wax on silver is a full corrective polish! That's what sucks about silver, everything looks the same!
> 
> On my dark metallic gray cars, it's easy to tell the difference between products.
> 
> Dodo SN and CG50/50 to me look the same, but I don't like them. I prefer the wet look of p21s concours, and vic's red. You can definately tell these add something to the finish!


I just feel that some people are being drawn in to the fact that a LSP is a wonder item that will transfer their car without any work being done... :wall:

So, let me get this straight, you are telling me that if I post up a car which I have done (dark grey, for example), you will easily tell me what product I have used as my LSP????

Not that I don't believe you...but.... I just don't believe you (or anyone) can! 

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## -Raven-

Nah, not from photos. I can never capture in a photo what I see, so others would be the same. Sealants look the best in photos to me because of the reflections, but i prefer a wet wax in real life. 

If you and I applied some different lsp's to my car side by side, you'd be able to tell the difference. ****, you'd easily be able to tell the difference between wax and sealant by photo. Now, to name them? That's a different story.....


----------



## grayfox

type[r]+ said:


> Nah, not from photos. I can never capture in a photo what I see, so others would be the same. Sealants look the best in photos to me because of the reflections, but i prefer a wet wax in real life.
> 
> If you and I applied some different lsp's to my car side by side, you'd be able to tell the difference. ****, you'd easily be able to tell the difference between wax and sealant by photo. Now, to name them? That's a different story.....


Agree about being able to tell the difference in the flesh. Iv detailed my silver car for 3 years now and because of the 100's of hours I've stared at it, cleaned it, taken photo's of it (waxed it) I'm able can tell the difference from most of my LSP's, (AJT, OS, OCW, Natty's, Megs#16) I can pretty much guarantee that 99.9% of the time I WOULDN'T be able to on others shades and shapes of cars.


----------



## david.celica

Prob not the best photo for reflections etc but this is my Celica with Zymol Glasur


----------



## Alzay

FK1000P gave me this.


----------



## OKona

david.celica said:


> Prob not the best photo for reflections etc but this is my Celica with Zymol Glasur
> Copycopy-1.jpg[/IMG]


loving the rims mate ! nice touch with the bolts


----------



## OKona

Alzay said:


> FK1000P gave me this.


awesome pics there the sunset really added a nice colour to silver


----------



## david.celica

OKona said:


> loving the rims mate ! nice touch with the bolts


Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## cotter

OKona said:


> Pics when and if you can would be great mate ! Would like to try rfr only dodo I have used is skull candy and it was very hard ! I do like the texture of colli and applying it is a dream conpaired
> To skull candy


Don't think I have any pics of it wearing the rain forest rub, sorry. Will have a hunt and see just in case


----------



## stats696

Do any of you guys rate srp and either egp or HD wax for silver cars??

I've never been one for polishing and waxing but in feeling like I should start


----------



## MilesBetter

stats696 said:


> Do any of you guys rate srp and either egp or HD wax for silver cars??
> 
> I've never been one for polishing and waxing but in feeling like I should start


I rate SRP as a great all-rounder on all colours and for what it does (an all in one), price, ease of use etc then it takes some beating. But it can do with being topped, with a sealant as oposed to carnuba to maximise it.

However it all depends what you need to achieve I guess. I am using Jeffs Prime Acryllic on the White Evo and Silver RS4 and it for me the product of choice now. Howver, it does not have any abrasives and its cleaning action is done by chemical action not abrasive action.

So it may not deliver the results if you need to remove swirls etc. In those scenarios I am looking to another product to perform the correction (rather than masking/filling) and then continuing to use Jeffs to use on the corrected surface.

I guess it comes to a if you are looking for an All-In-One product such as SRP or looking for seperate products for each stage.

I cant comment on EGP or HD as have never used either I am afraid....but these are toppers for SRP.

But whatever product you use, I understand that it being crystal clear is the key factor, so as to maximise the Flake pop and not mute it (why pay for a paint effect and then mute it, cover it up)... There will be some trade-off then in depth and warmth (that you get from carnuba) and you will maximise gloss,relectivity,pop if you go with sealant. Also I understand that it is paint preparation/ cleaning that plays the most significant part of the overall effect again to really get the flake to pop.

I am sure others can assist/ correct me, add their own findings


----------



## Ian.H

My ol' man's that got a cleanup at the weekend.

Foamed, clayed, polished with Menzerna polishes and a DAS6 Pro, topped with CG Acrylic Shine II glaze and finally FK1000P wax. Glaze and wax applied by hand.



















Unfortunately was both dark and raining when I finished, so no outdoor pics of the final result.

Cheers..

Ian


----------



## MilesBetter

Nice work Ian :thumb:

FKP, Opti-Seal, Werkstatt never fail to impress me on Silver (and white) :thumb:

I havent used the CG Glaze (or PB BH/WD Glazes) so what were your thoughts on what it added to the overall finish.


----------



## RCZ

This was taken after claying and AG HD Wax. Easy to use and great durability.


----------



## Ian.H

steve_70 said:


> Nice work Ian :thumb:
> 
> FKP, Opti-Seal, Werkstatt never fail to impress me on Silver (and white) :thumb:
> 
> I havent used the CG Glaze (or PB BH/WD Glazes) so what were your thoughts on what it added to the overall finish.


Thanks 

I bought a bottle of CK Red Moose glaze for my black E46, but I read on here that the CG Acrylic II was great for silver, so bought a bottle of that to do my Dad's car with.

I think in both circumstances, it added a wetter look to it all, sealed in nicely with the FK1000P which I'm currently preferring over HD Wax (of which I've gone through a few tubs of on different colours).

Cheers..

Ian


----------



## james_death

only from my own personal experience i find fk1000p works well on silver.


----------



## Justa

I don't think silver is the most satisfying colour to work on - as others have said the prep is more important but even then I think results are limited in silver - whereas red is amazing !!

I've just bought a silver car though - good points are that it doesn't take much to make them look good, they hide marks but on the other hand you can't transform a car...

Anyway here is my beemer after a coat of AG HD wax


----------



## 0507448n

Wash - AG BSC
Clay - Megs Mild + Last Touch
Polish - AG SRP
Wax = Natty White
Time - 1 year ago


----------



## james_death

yeah double edged blade with silver, not easy to get a super super depth of shine but hides faults well.


----------



## MilesBetter

Personally I would not use wax on a silver car but a Sealant. 

I have used jeffs acryllic, carlack, optiseal, serious performance and fk100p and all good IMO.

I may use 845/476 as a winter wax, but if I wanted a winter wax and durabillity I probably go with fk1000p anyway.

Just my own findings of course, others will vary


----------



## amzchhabra

My E-Class Cab wearing 2 coats of CG M-Seal followed by 2 coats of AG HD Wax:


----------



## Dunkz2006

my old gsi with dodo lf gives a great finish but never lasts long


















My current vxr with dodo lf


































And my vxr with fk1000p

















































Id say the fk1000p gives a better finish even tho the pics make the dodo lf look better altho both cars just had a machine polish before applying the dodo lf and was nice and bright weather


----------



## GSD

Same pic i put on the show us your car thread Rav is 10 years old.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Exotica

Look at the photos here under

Q. WHAT IS THE BEST SEALANT OR WAX TO USE ON SOLID WHITE AND LIGHT METALLIC/PEARLESCENT COLOURS?

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/choosing-paint-protection.html


----------



## Richiesips

ST wearing Zaino Z2


----------



## BlackPassat

This Toyota Celica has been treated with Poorboys World White Diamond.


----------



## Pookini

In Laws car  
Washed, clayed, polished with SRP and finally, 476! 
Left a lovely result


----------



## poisonouspea

Avanti said:


> Here are a couple of my long ago efforts


this looks fantastic.. what did you use as my other half has a fiat stilo in silver..and i would like hers to shine this good.....


----------



## s70rjw

http://img27.imageshack.us/i/pict0431i.jpg/
http://img23.imageshack.us/i/pict0449y.jpg/

Above is with Werkstatt acrylic

Below is SRP with 476

http://img190.imageshack.us/i/picture257z.jpg/


----------



## -JP-

Carlack68 NSC + Colli 845 looks great on silver.


----------



## Ska

This is Coli 915, will post one of 845. The paint is pearlecent aluminium silver on a 97 plate.


----------



## Kris1986

I always use Meguiars MG#16 on silver paint! It gives a really wet finish, every time


----------



## MSD1540

Dodo juice Supernatural over AG SRP: -


----------



## Edward101

Rainforest Rub... fantastic wax on all colours! :thumb:

And yes I know the wheel and tyre is a bit dirty


----------



## pete5570

I think this shows that you can get great results without spending silly money on fancy waxes!!


----------



## Karl88

Here u go

Clayed, polished using AG SRP and then waxed using COLLINITE 476s

Giving me a nice shine


----------



## slim

Good Evening, pics of our silver bug, first two reflection,
third flake pop...


----------



## Avanti

poisonouspea said:


> this looks fantastic.. what did you use as my other half has a fiat stilo in silver..and i would like hers to shine this good.....


I used TW original and TW gloss guard :thumb:


----------



## ColinA5

Deleted!


----------



## CPU

Werkstat Acrylic Gloss and Jett, recommended by Polished Bliss. Love it on Silver. I tried a lot of waxes before settling on this.


----------



## slim

Good Morning, couple more on silver, taken without sun
so not such good reflection...


----------



## pee

slim said:


> Good Morning, couple more on silver, taken without sun
> so not such good reflection...


That looks good what wax did you use?


----------



## slim

Good Morning Pee, used the Werkstat Acrylic Kit, nice reflections
and the flake pop in sunlight is really nice...


----------



## Stu_Targa

A few years ago now, but I'm another proponent of the werkstat acrylic.


----------



## chrisw87

Colli 476


----------



## 197F1

My car: Lime Prime/EZ Creme/Celleste Detallagio. SV Autobahn on the wheels!



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## k9vnd

Heres an older pic of my coupe, always looked showroom condition and i only used meguiars products although now i mix and match, however the pic above shows it gleaming up with megs nxt wash,megs mirror glaze#16,megs nxt2.0 wax and detailed wiped with dodo red mist.
Personally i would advise a final wipe with red mist if u aint tried it yet or if any other can advise a better alternative.


----------



## AndyUK

Only used Werkstatt products on my Platinum XJR. Prep is the key with a thorough clay and wash, snow foam etc

The Werkstatt stuff is very easy and fast to use. Leaves the car looking 'wet' and the metallic really comes through...dont know how or why but it just works if you know what I mean.

The only 'drawback' is beading is so good the snow foam slides straight off!! But then so does the dirt!

Werkstatt was recommended to me buy more than one professional detailing company for silvers.


----------



## rovex

I agree, Werkstat is great on silver, as is Carlack and wolfs Chemicals nano body wrap.

They are just so easy to use and leave no white traces or anything like that. The flakes of the metallic paint just pop out like crazy, you just dont get that from a natural wax product.


----------



## 197F1

Zaino Z8 is perfect for a final wipe. I find it much harder to use than Red Mist though!


----------

